
OCaml on Baremetal Shakti RISC-V Processor - lelf
http://kcsrk.info/ocaml/riscv/shakti/2019/03/29/1400-ocaml-baremetal-shakti/
======
xvilka
Hopefully RISC-V support will land in the mainstream soon.

~~~
nojb
It is planned, but requires availability of actual hardware for testing.

------
abhinai
OCaml is a beautiful language but I haven't seen any big non language projects
written in OCaml. Does any one know why? OR do such projects exist and it is
only that I am not aware of them?

~~~
thosakwe
I’m a huge OCaml fan, but really it lacks a lot of things that you get out of
the box with the runtimes of other languages. Multi core support is the most
obvious one.

It’s definitely great for things like compilers, though. But I wouldn’t
necessarily use it for a Web server.

~~~
kcsrk
We're working on it. You can install and play around with Multicore compiler
today though the wider library ecosystem is yet to catch up.
[https://github.com/ocamllabs/ocaml-
multicore](https://github.com/ocamllabs/ocaml-multicore)

------
Abishek_Muthian
I like the direction Shakti team is taking with the project, skilled personnel
teasing practicality; Although I believe that the secure application project
is intended for defence purposes.

~~~
kcsrk
Secure applications are pervasive. Think point of sale terminals, IoT devices
and wearables handling personal information, all fly by wire systems, etc.
Shakti is a whole family of processors from tiny microcontrollers to server
class processors.

------
drudru11
Where can we get this RISC-V hardware?

~~~
hellooooooo
[https://riscv.org/risc-v-cores/](https://riscv.org/risc-v-cores/)

~~~
drudru11
The shakti in particular...

Not available on that site.

~~~
hellooooooo
There is a link to the code (hosted on Gitlab).

------
philonoist
There is always a mention of F# whenever discussion on Ocaml arises. This time
I wonder it is not discussed as much here because may be F# is clearly at
disadvantage in RISC-V domain.

------
oneplane
Ironically, the bootloader is still assembly with C++. Then again, maybe that
is not the interesting thing to do in OCaml.

~~~
wtetzner
I'm not sure that's ironic. I believe the OCaml runtime is written in C as
well.

~~~
pjmlp
Many times that is a matter of convenience, other than trying to prove a point
doing a full bootstrap.

------
xyproto
Both spike and qemu-system-riscv are now available in Arch Linux.

------
wickedsmile
Shakti will be used in next iPhone I guess.

~~~
thechao
Why? I’m honestly interested in you’re theory.

------
muxator
Wasn't MirageOS bought by Docker Inc? Is the project still independent and
active?

~~~
sanxiyn
Docker did acquire Unikernel Systems, but MirageOS is alive and well.

